# UFC 197 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next ppv event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 197 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 6:30 PM ET or 11:30 PM GMT. There are two title fights on this event live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










If the champ signs up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Jon Jones vs. Ovince Saint Preux
> Demetrious Johnson vs. Henry Cejudo
> Edson Barboza vs. Anthony Pettis
> Rafael Natal vs. Robert Whittaker
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Card Results pg 3

hixxy (54-31-3) vs Joabbuac (13-11)
Bknmax (42-51-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (10-17)
boatoar (36-18-1) vs dudeabides (54-56-2)
*










*Members signed up:

Kickass32
boatoar
Bknmax
ClydebankBlitz
hixxy
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Apr. 23rd by 6:30 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Fancy another dance @John8204?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He's Baaaack
Sign me up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's getting closer to matchup time and @hixxy and @Joabbuac, you guys are the only sign ups so far. Want to go against each other and I'll be the stand in or keep waiting for call outs that may never come?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So apparently in April the words "automatically sign me up for everything" no longer apply @dudeabides? 

EDIT: Or wait, am I just doing so bad that I got cut from the UFC and have to settle for WSOF pick ems?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> It's getting closer to matchup time and @hixxy and @Joabbuac, you guys are the only sign ups so far. Want to go against each other and I'll be the stand in or keep waiting for call outs that may never come?


Yeah, im fine with going up against Hixxy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I signed you up @ClydebankBlitz just let me know if you want out, or you can just go shopping with Machida before the event I guess.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in for this one


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah, im fine with going up against Hixxy.


Sounds good to me, a nice tune up fight for my return.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Sounds good to me, a nice tune up fight for my return.


har har....

You're going down...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Put me in , coach!


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm in if there is a spot available


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, I signed you guys up. Thanks for that. I haven't' seen the current champ, but there are a couple longtime former champs signed up now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> har har....
> 
> You're going down...


I'm the GSP of the CPL, and you are not on my level.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I'm the GSP of the CPL, and you are not on my level.


Get....










out of here.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys are on the main card thanks. Does anybody else know who they want to take on who signed up?

@Kickass32
@boatoar
@Bknmax
@ClydebankBlitz


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I return to CPL and Conor retires.. Ill leave it at that.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> You guys are on the main card thanks. Does anybody else know who they want to take on who signed up?
> 
> @Kickass32
> @boatoar
> ...


ill take on Clyde if he's not scared :fighting05::fighting05:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What if he is scared?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put you two as the 2nd fight on the main card. Took it that was a callout acceptance, let me know if wrong. And that left boatoar vs Kickass as the last two so they have to rumble, I'll be the stand in... so thanks for making the matchups easy guys. And if anybody's confused, the picks are for the whole card. That Fight Night double event thing was a one time thing.... so far.

If anybody else wants to play just sign up before the prelims start Saturday night.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ah, the wily ol' vet vs the shiny prospect. 

Should be fun.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What if he is scared?


i wouldn't want to fight me so u have a point


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 197 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Lee UD
> de Lima Sub 1
> Harris TKO 1
> Vick UD
> ...



*The Matchups*


*
Main Card

hixxy (55-31-3) vs Joabbuac (13-12)
Fight won by hixxy 198 to 173! KOTN!

Bknmax (43-51-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (10-18)
Fight won by Bknmax 199 to 189! FOTN!

boatoar (36-18-1) vs dudeabides (54-56-2)
Fight won by dudeabides 200 to 144! SOTN!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody, some guys killed it tonight and some lucky guy edged out Bknmax who edged out hixxy for the high score 200.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Jon Jones vs. Ovince Saint Preux - Jones SUB 2 *22*
> Demetrious Johnson vs. Henry Cejudo - Johnson UD *29*
> Glaico Franca vs. James Vick - Vick TKO 1 *20*
> Chris Kelades vs. Sergio Pettis - Pettis UD *27*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Jon Jones TKO 2 *22*
> Demetrious Johnson UD *29*
> Danny Roberts KO 1 *20*
> Anthony Pettis KO 1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Jon Jones,sub,round 2 *22*
> Demetrious Johnson,dec,u *29*
> Cody East,tko,Round 3 :thumbsdown:
> James Vick,sub,Round 2 *19*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Demetrious Johnson by Unanimous Decision *30*
> Jon Jones by KO/TKO Round 3 *21*
> Robert Whittaker by Unanimous Decision *28*
> Andre Fili by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> ...


boatoar


> Jon Jones RD 2 TKO *22*
> Demetrious Johnson UD *29*
> Robert Whittaker RD 2 TKO *20*
> James Vick RD 1 SUB *19*
> ...


dudeabides


> Johnson UD *30*
> Jones TKO 1 *21*
> A. Pettis UD :thumbsdown:
> Whittaker TKO 2 *19*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. Sorry about the late results. My computer died during the undercard yesterday and I thought or hoped it was temporary so I went to a bar to watch the fights. Then when I got home and started doing these and settling vbooks... it died for good. I would pay to get it fixed but a new one wouldn't cost much more and mine is ollllld.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Ah, the wily ol' vet vs the shiny prospect.
> 
> Should be fun.


Soooo.... I got £10 on Franca beating vick at 6/4, Jones KO 2 at 7/1, Whitaker KO 1 at 13/5, Danny Roberts KO 1 at 11/4, de Lima R1 at 11/8 £20 on Pettis KO 1 at 11/4 and 15 on Mighty Mouse on points at 10/11. 

Could be a terrible night for me :laugh:

What about you?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got quite a few bets on tonight.

Aslong as Jones and Johnson win i make profit. Either lose then i lose also!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

**** me. worst card of my life.

Fun though.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

hix ya won. I lost big tonight. ******* huge for me. ugh.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar said:


> hix ya won. I lost big tonight. ******* huge for me. ugh.


Yes thankfully. Made £100 profit, which would have been £200 loss if either had lost. Like i said to you on facebook though, im done betting big on UFC, ruins the enjoyment of watching the fights.

A shame that my 5 fold of Page, Freire, Pettis, MM and Jones didnt come in, that would have netted me another £100 but not greedy and grateful for making profit.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

3 fight win streak for me since losing the belt to alphadawg..

Where was the champ tonight by the way? Commentating?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Page 3 has the results, just finished then and put why I was late in the bottom of the post comments. Good game to boatoar, I wouldn't get that lucky in a rematch. Well done to Clyde the only one of us who picked Barboza and he got 26 for him. I looked at the vbookie, and only one person bet too but it was SJ not Clyde.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is the champ still alive? He gonna defend that belt at 198?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

@AlphaDawg hixxy is asking about you. Sitting out one ppv is no biggie. We just do interim champs if he doesn't defend 3 events in a row. And only the ppv's count against you since you have to defend if you sign up for it, and fight night shows count for you (if you defend on one) and not against in the 3 in a row thing.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If hes out training in Iceland or doesn't like the media obligations then ill fight someone else at 198..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I am on an epic losing streak :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If people want to play CPL for the Fight Night show let me know... Andrus' idea from before wouldn't work for this case, though, there is only one before the next PPV.

UFN 87
May 8


> Andrei Arlovski vs. Alistair Overeem
> Antonio Silva vs. Stefan Struve
> Gunnar Nelson vs. Albert Tumenov
> Anna Elmose vs. Germaine de Randamie
> ...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Guess you can take Paddy off that last fight there...unless his retirement kicks in after that fight, I thought it was for a blood disorder so I'd imagine he's not fighting.

That card looks okay. Not sure if I'll cpl. I'm horseshit lately.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks @boatoar I didn't know he retired.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

haha Hey I'm alive. Just been busy. I'm down for the next card though. I think my last fight was the tie with dudeabides. Feel like I should probably settle that score since I didn't really win.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We can go against each other at 198 if you want. There hasn't really been anyone that wanted to play the Fight night show on CPL. But the next one's link is in my sig if that helps.


----------

